# Camshaft adjustment valve and things



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

First off sorry my initial post is one requiring help.

To cut a long story short I bought a dog of a car as it turns out and in the process of taking the dealer to small claims court but in the mean time.

When I first got it took it to garage to get numerous problems fixed and get a timing belt as we didn't believe the last place had like they said.
This was last week. 
I get it back install liquid tt gauge get fault 16396 came up- which is (SAE P-code 'P0012') is for "Intake "A" Camshaft Position, Timing Over Retarded Bank 1"

This was last Tuesday.
The car starts, idles and drives fine, I feel no affect on performance.

After a bit of googling was throwing up timing belt all the time, so I believe I checked this as seen below with vag and they are well within the set parameters



So fast forward a few days fault still appearing after I reset it, I had another play with vag:







I disconnected the sensor removed it cleaned all contacts reconnected still same error. Putting all this together leads me to think it is the sensor.

One strange thing I noticed. If I clear the fault, the car idles check for the fault again doesn't appear but as soon as I move fault comes up so maybe seems to be happening with engine under load or is this a coincidence?

Anway I had this up on audi forums with not too much help so I decided to get the sensor to at least rule that out, and yeah it didn't, fault still appears but the plot thickens.

I found this.... It was just dangling there, underneath everything connected like that.


















And after a bit of googling I think it is the n205 camshaft adjustment valve is this correct?

So I tried to see where it should go, but I can't see it.

Here is my side of the engine 










I found a site on vw vortex and this is a picture from there, but I'm sure I don't have that bit it goes into on my engine? Hope it is ok to show there picture.












Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*vvt selinoid*

Oh boy! it looks like someone did a head swap? to a older head what is the (3) letter code?:thumbup: 
You will need to swap in a vvt tensioner and check to make sure you have the correct hall window in too.


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

Ohhh good god a hell of a dog then. I put it back to the garage where I had the timing belt, so I couldn't tell you the code I can ask?


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

And thanks for the quick reply!

And what are my options now?


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

Ok I still haven't got the engine head number, hopefully will have it today but going from the pictures and things it definitely looks like there has been a head change to a non bam head.

So I think my options are try and get a bam head? Would I change anything else if I did this?

Or get the 058109217B what then happens to my " spare" bit does it plug in anywhere?


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*vvt*

Pull valve cover and pull intake cam swap out tensioner. They are $$$.
Also the yellow paint mark is common on salvage yard engines.


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

Ok so I'm right with that part number I have above? Yeah as soon as I seen the yellow paint it pretty much confirmed suspicions. Does the plug for the current cam adjuster then plug into the new one? Or what happens to that?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

i kinda skimmed through it, but you got the t-belt done,and now you have that code.
sounds like its off 1 tooth to me. id check your timing marks before going any further


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

Yeah I will get the double checked at the same time, but I'm not too happy to be driving about with the cam adjuster just dangling down? If people fit a different head to the bam engine what do they do with this. Also as can be seen my right hand side of engine has nothing, and I think it should at least have the manual cam adjuster the apx one had?


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

Head number has been scratched off this isn't good


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

The cylinder head is from a 1999 golf 2ltr any ideas? Anyone heard of this being done?


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

aaron.d said:


> The cylinder head is from a 1999 golf 2ltr any ideas? Anyone heard of this being done?


that would be an 8-valve head. not 20v head. single cam.

nowhere near the same part as a 20v head.

and it appears that it has a non-VVT cam chain tensioner. and that other part is the VVT solenoid that is still plugged in most likely, to prevent tossing a code. and i cant really tell, but it also appears to not have the SAI port?

which then leads me to ask, what cam position window sensor does it have? one window or four window? and which one does it need?

what car is this? with the way you are throwing around the BAM engine code, i would surmise that it is a TT? the 058 head, if that is what it is, is an early head, large port intakes, non-VVT, non-SAI/EGR. but it could also be that small port version without the SAI/EGR port as well.


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for your input and help 
Yeah this is a tt, sorry I am out of my my depth here. Put it to the garage who I trust and he is the one that said about the head as the number has been scratched off answer are both trying to figure it out and work out the best way forward.

I have to say the car was running and running fine, I'm hoping that putting on the bam camshaft adjust will be enough? 










I know this Is just the cover.


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

And if I understand correctly what you asked I replaced the cam position sensor, as was hoping it was that was at fault and it was on the left hand side of the engine part number 058905161B. This was before we dug a little deeper after the fault code wasn't cleared,and found out all this. 

That sensor was ordered just from the reg, ( didn't know about the head change then) and it fitted in fine replaced the old unit which has exactly the same part number.

My hope like I say get the bam tensioner and put that in then hopefully I should be good to go?

There has been suggestion of engine change as we are scratching our heads, but I don't want to do that too drastic and too expensive really.


----------



## Grahams81 (May 10, 2011)

The reason your getting the timing related code is due to the lack of the VVT cam chain tensioner. 

On BAM engines the VVT is moved throughout the low rev range to help with turbo spooling / torque. It can be logged in Channel 90 or 90 something.... 

Without the vvt unit fitted the intake cam isn't in the correct position expected by the ecu hence the error. 

You can however just buy a VVT cam chain tensioner and swap it into the head thats fitted to your car, it's not a massive job and certainly cheaper and easier than swapping heads. 

Oh and BAM's don't have SAI so no worries there. 

Good luck.


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

Its no bad thing the head has changed. The person that did it obv didnt know the differences between heads between years and cars.

You have a couple of options:
get the VVT coded out by someone who is able.
Or
Install a VVT unit from any vvt equiped 1.8t. They are expensive though from the dealers, i have £300 in mind from enquiring.

There is no need whatsoever to change the head to one that was originally destined for a TT. All 1.8t heads are the same bar some small features such as the ones that arent included in your swap, VVT, cam trigger wheel, and small/large port differences. 
For example, i am putting an A4 head on my S3, i need to swap my VVT unit over, and swap the 4 window cam trigger wheel over, then im good to go.

I doubt you have the wrong cam trigger (left hand side, on the end of the inlet cam, under a round alloy cap with a sensor plugged in it) itl run like a bag of ****e if you have the wrong one. So just fitting a VVT unit _should_ solve all your problems.


----------



## rockersteady (Apr 25, 2011)

Theres another way, just leave it dangling like you found it, ignore the code. Im pretty sure there is no harm driving it this way, and you wont notice anything much with on in anyway, I believe its mainly there for emissions (not performance on a factory ecu tune)
When you get everything else sorted and you decide you want more just get a tune with it disabled, or fit the new tensioner


----------



## aaron.d (May 8, 2013)

Cheers guys, I don't fancy running with the code and knowing its dangling like things right.

So I need to order 058109088E this is the vvt/ cam tensioner you are talking about?


----------



## Jaxon16 (Aug 28, 2021)

aaron.d said:


> First off sorry my initial post is one requiring help.
> 
> To cut a long story short I bought a dog of a car as it turns out and in the process of taking the dealer to small claims court but in the mean time.
> 
> ...





aaron.d said:


> First off sorry my initial post is one requiring help.
> 
> To cut a long story short I bought a dog of a car as it turns out and in the process of taking the dealer to small claims court but in the mean time.
> 
> ...


I know this post was made a VERY long time ago but my 2001 jetta 1.8t is throwing the same p0012 code and i can’t figure it out. Did you ever find out how to fix it?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

You can't just assume it's the same issue he had. You need to do diagnosis like he did to find the actual problem.


----------



## Jaxon16 (Aug 28, 2021)

Vegeta Gti said:


> You can't just assume it's the same issue he had. You need to do diagnosis like he did to find the actual problem.


yeah obviously i know that but i just wanted to see what fixed it for him cuz i have tried many different things and nothing worked


----------

